# GoPitbull Christmas Card Exchange!!



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

well guys its that time of the year again!! christmas is almost here and another year is over.. everyone who wants to praticipate in our christmas card exchange are welcome.. you can include pics or make a card with your pups in their holiday apparel or in their everyday gear  anyone who wants in just let me know and send me a pm with your info.. this will be open until dec 1st then ill send then people praticipating the list :reindeer::reindeer::reindeer:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm all in! If you need my info again, just let me know, but I should be on the list from the last couple years, lol. 

Roll call for GP Christmas card exchange! Let's go folks... who's on the list this year!?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i'm in! ill send u my info!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Gotcha lauren  and yes bev i got urs!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Always enjoyed doing this, y'all have fun


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm down but I haven't thought of ideas yet and I'm in Florida in a few weeks ughhh the stress. I have had like 3 people el me they canint wait for my card this year!! Lol. My cousin keeps it up all year til I send the new one hahahaha. Will send you a PM once I'm off my cell. 

And no people like Smiggs!!! If you out your name on theist your expected to send a card to people not just get people to send you cards lol. Just want to make that part clear for those that might not understand what EXCHANGE means lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in! Let me know if you have my address still


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im down , I will have to send you my new address since I recently moved. Will do that that tomorrow when I am off.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Always enjoyed doing this, y'all have fun


You should join in tye!!


American_Pit13 said:


> I'm in! Let me know if you have my address still


If its the same as last year i still have it


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah can't do it this year girl, but like I said y'all have fun


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ames said:


> I'm down but I haven't thought of ideas yet and I'm in Florida in a few weeks ughhh the stress. I have had like 3 people el me they canint wait for my card this year!! Lol. My cousin keeps it up all year til I send the new one hahahaha. Will send you a PM once I'm off my cell.
> 
> And no people like Smiggs!!! If you out your name on theist your expected to send a card to people not just get people to send you cards lol. Just want to make that part clear for those that might not understand what EXCHANGE means lol


You better get on it!! Your cards are awesomeness


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm I've never done one like this but I think I can come up with something fun.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Hmm I've never done one like this but I think I can come up with something fun.


amy's was awesome last year.. she deisgned a whole card with pics of her and garmel dressed up.. some people send regular cards with pics of the dogs inside.. last year i ordered some at walmart and sent out.. not sure what ill do this year but its always fun to see what comes in the mail


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> amy's was awesome last year.. she deisgned a whole card with pics of her and garmel dressed up.. some people send regular cards with pics of the dogs inside.. last year i ordered some at walmart and sent out.. not sure what ill do this year but its always fun to see what comes in the mail


Ooooh sounds like something I could get into! I better start designing now. Lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Come on everybody!! the more the merrier!! if you dont join then you wont be recieving those awesome dogs pics


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I can send out eCards if that's fine with everyone? I can't afford to get real cards made. And I promise I won't sell your e-mail addy to a third party


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Last Years Christmas Tree with all my GP cards


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> You better get on it!! Your cards are awesomeness


awww hey thanks, very nice of you to say!!!  I thought of a great idea!!! I hope it works out!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> I can send out eCards if that's fine with everyone? I can't afford to get real cards made. And I promise I won't sell your e-mail addy to a third party


haha something might be arranged on my end anyway


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ok so Bullygal is going to send out ecards.. im putting down the emails from here on gp if anyone wants it sent somehwere different let me know


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im gonna have to drop out this year, just have way to much going on. Hope you all have fun though , this was a blast last year. Loved all the creative cards people sent out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! Such a shame that we have to lose you this year Angel. I really enjoyed your card last year.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ok so im making the list now and i will pm it to everyone tonight!


----------

